# Molly - Eye lashes and fluffy slippers



## Mssjnnfer

Those are her EYE LASHES!? O_O


----------



## Allan's Girl

Mssjnnfer said:


> Those are her EYE LASHES!? O_O


Yes indeed, those are her eyelashes. Sometimes I wonder how she can see through them. I have been tempted to cut them. I have never been able to get a really good picture of them tell now. Guess it's that new camera.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Wow those are some serious Griffyn toes! Same with the eyelashes. What are you feeding that girl? :


----------



## Mssjnnfer

LOL how many women would KILL for real eyelashes like that!?


----------



## Allan's Girl

Allan's Girl said:


> I think she had too many vitamins when she was younger, LOL.


I just noticed that her lower eye looks really funny in this picture. That is because in order for me to get the picture I had to pull the fur on her head and her upper eye back. Otherwise the eye lashes blend in with her nose.


----------



## Allan's Girl

We had a vet that used herbal medicine to treat her seizures for a number of years. We are wondering if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## janine

Those are the cutest feet. She is going to collect lots of snow on that fuzz.


----------



## Allan's Girl

janine said:


> Those are the cutest feet. She is going to collect lots of snow on that fuzz.


Yes indeed. Good thing it doesn't do that here very often, lol.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Wow those are the hairiest feet and the longest eyelashes I have ever seen on a dog!


----------



## olik

ohhh its some hairy tootsies.LOL Never seen anything like that!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

HAHA! Love the Grinch Feet! The eyelashes are unbelievable. Wow!


----------



## coppers-mom

I've never seen anything like those gorgeous feet and eyelashes.
I love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really, really love them.:


----------



## jwemt81

Wow! I have to admit that it would take all of the self-restraint in the world for me not to get out the scissors and clippers and tackle the slippers! The eyelashes are adorable! :bowl:


----------



## Karen519

*Wow*

I've been trying to get eyelashes like Molly my whole life.
What does the vet say do they interfer with her sight?

As far as the feet, Smooch's fur grows on her feet and between her paws-NOTHING THAT MOLLY-BUT our groomer always trims it.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Karen519 said:


> I've been trying to get eyelashes like Molly my whole life.
> What does the vet say do they interfer with her sight?
> 
> As far as the feet, Smooch's fur grows on her feet and between her paws-NOTHING THAT MOLLY-BUT our groomer always trims it.


Nope! just talked to the vet about them last week. She says don't cut the eyelashes they do not interfere with her sight. The groomer cut molly's fluffy slippers once and we about cried. She just isn't the same without her fluffy slippers.


----------



## honeysmum

Owww I love miss Mollys fluffy slippers:smooch: I can see how she got her nick name, and if I didn't wear glasses I would kill for lashes like that.


----------



## coppers-mom

I already replied to this thread, but I had to come back and look again.

Just, WOW. I would cry too if her gorgeous fuzzy feet were "neatened up".


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Wow LOL, how cute and glamorous : And I thought Miss Sienna has smurf paws :wavey:


----------



## esSJay

Mssjnnfer said:


> LOL how many women would KILL for real eyelashes like that!?


hahaha SO true!!!

Molly is one lucky & fuzzy girl! What a beautie


----------



## LibertyME

WOW......I thought Lexi had some serious eyelashes!!! Those babys are loooooooong!!!

Have to admit.....she would be in my house about 30 seconds and her grinch feet would be gone!


----------



## Florabora22

Holy wow! I've never seen that before.


----------



## Ambesi

Jeez! I bet she collects some major surprises in those feet! I can't believe how long her eyelashes are! That's just amazing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Definitely time for a foot trim. I like them like them like this on all three of my coated dogs:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

BTW the fat one in the last pic is a foster that I groomed of course


----------



## fuzzbuzz

OM!! Those are some hairy feet!! lol I too, have never seen eyelashes that long on any animal or human. WOW


----------



## moverking

I'd be so tempted to curl those lashes! :


----------



## Allan's Girl

Nope, her grinch feet are part of who she is. Not cutting them. LOL. We just keep em clean.


----------



## coppers-mom

I've checked Miss Molly out a couple of times before, but couldn't resist another look!
I also LOVE those hairy feet. The eyelashes are amazing, but the feet are just wonderful!


----------



## coppers-mom

I have a bassettX youngster as well as my old golden.
it took me quite a while to realize what looked so funny about Jack's feet (other than really crooked legs and ankles from bad breeding and rickets) and then I realized!!!!!!!
I can see his dern toes - even between the toes!
They look wrong and naked. He needs to grow some hair.


----------



## Allan's Girl

coppers-mom said:


> I have a bassettX youngster as well as my old golden.
> it took me quite a while to realize what looked so funny about Jack's feet (other than really crooked legs and ankles from bad breeding and rickets) and then I realized!!!!!!!
> I can see his dern toes - even between the toes!
> They look wrong and naked. He needs to grow some hair.


That cracks me up! I can totally see how it happened though and I could see it happening to me LoL .Molly has long hair everywhere. If I made it short on her feet, she would just look odd.. i guess it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## coppers-mom

Personal preference - I guess so.
Copper has curly ears and (after seeing Molly) slightly hairy gorgeous toes. Jack has piggy toes!
I like the rabbit feet. Good luck is following you around all the time!


----------



## Claire's Friend

OMG Morgan has eye lashes just like that!! She is on seizure meds too. What do you use for her????


----------



## Allan's Girl

Claire's Friend said:


> OMG Morgan has eye lashes just like that!! She is on seizure meds too. What do you use for her????


Well since the natural vet I used to use moved to Hawaii. I have her on phenobarb. but I must admit her seizures are better controled than ever before. She hasn't had one in a very long time. I thinking well over a year!
Are you thinking it's the meds that make the lashes grow or something in an epileptics dogs DNA, lol. I thought she was the only one. I wanna see Morgan's too. Send or post pictures. It is good to know Molly is not alone in her freakishness LOL


----------



## Noey

might need to check Guinness World Records for those lashes. Those are AMAZING. Perhaps she should be doing those eyelash commercials...but for Goldens!

LOL...CAn we see her from the fornt! Love the feet as well. 

Maybe she is the missing link for hair club...I'm amazed at her eyes.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Morgan's not a true epi, she's missing part of her brain and they think that is what is cause the seizures. Good news is, that based on her last blood work, there appears to be some healing going on, we can always hope!! Any way, it must be a Pheno thing. I am going to check with my epi forum and see if anyone else has this. I'll try pics a little later on. Morgan's curl up, I would love to put Mascara on them just once, but of course I NEVER would.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Noey said:


> might need to check Guinness World Records for those lashes. Those are AMAZING. Perhaps she should be doing those eyelash commercials...but for Goldens!
> 
> LOL...CAn we see her from the fornt! Love the feet as well.
> 
> Maybe she is the missing link for hair club...I'm amazed at her eyes.


I have tried to get pictures of her lashes from the front but you can't really see them. They just blend into her fur. The picture I posted was the first one I have ever gotten where you could really see them. Now Molly is 7, so I've been trying for awhile, lol.
It's funny, because they replace there lashes every 6 to 8 weeks or something like that. So there are times where she looks normal for a bit and there are times where she only has long lashes on one eye. It really is odd. I have measured them before and gotten a measurement of 2 inches. Right now they are about an inch and a half.


----------



## missmarstar

With slippers like that my dogs wouldn't be able to walk on our wood floors without slip n sliding!! LOL I admit "grinch feet" are one of my pet peeves and I always try to make sure they stay trimmed up.. but they sure do look cute on Molly. And those eyelashes are impressive!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

missmarstar said:


> With slippers like that my dogs wouldn't be able to walk on our wood floors without slip n sliding!! LOL I admit "grinch feet" are one of my pet peeves and I always try to make sure they stay trimmed up.. but they sure do look cute on Molly. And those eyelashes are impressive!!


yeah, we mostly have carpet so it's not much of an issue. I did have to put a rug at the bottom of the stairs, in the kitchen because she runs down the stairs and hits the linolium, woosh.


----------



## missmarstar

Allan's Girl said:


> yeah, we mostly have carpet so it's not much of an issue. I did have to put a rug at the bottom of the stairs, in the kitchen because she runs down the stairs and hits the linolium, woosh.



LOL I can visualize that and I'm crackin up!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I had to come back and look again!!!!!!!~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

coppers-mom said:


> I had to come back and look again!!!!!!!~!!!!!!!!!


and once again............................................:


----------



## davebeech

wow, I've never seen such fluffy feet, or eye lashes !!


----------



## coppers-mom

Gorgeous isn't she?


----------



## Blondie

My neighbor's golden has the same slipper-style feet! I had told her I had never seen anything like it, until now.


----------



## Noey

I love her eye lashes and feet!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Thanks everyone! She is my little fluffy slippers and I love her to pieces.


----------



## coppers-mom

I think I am a Molly stalker.

I jsut have to keep coming back and look at her pictures.:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I still want to find out where you live and groom her LOL She is precious.


----------



## coppers-mom

coppers-mom said:


> I think I am a Molly stalker.
> 
> I just have to keep coming back and look at her pictures.:


I had to come back and look once again. Something brought Molly to mind again.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

coppers-mom said:


> I had to come back and look once again. Something brought Molly to mind again.


 
You made me look again too!! Thank you


----------



## janine

Oh my I love those feet!!!! They just make you smile....


----------



## Neeko13

OMG....I just laughed so much, I choked on my water :yuck::yuck: Poor Molly, love the slippers though......I should have this as a screen saver, so when I come in on Monday to the office all bummed out because it's Monday, the first thing I see will make me laugh.....::


----------



## Dexell1827

Oh, my gosh, that is crazy!! But that makes me wonder if my Ella's freakishly (said lovingly, of course!) long eyelashes are because she has epilepsy?


----------



## coppers-mom

I had to come back and look at Molly again.
Terra - you and she are in my thoughts and prayers. She is such a lovely girl.:smooch:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I still want to find out where you live and groom her LOL She is precious.



Hahahahaha, this is ME too! I have this nutty obsession about keeping paws, ears & tail trimmed. If I run across another Golden that "needs" a trim, I actually start to feel anxious and uneasy. I want to go grab my supplies and get at it--quick! I think I need professional help--and not from a groomer! :bowl:

Thanks for sharing the photo of your beautiful golden--and those truly are amazing eyelashes! I've never seen that before.


----------



## Allan's Girl

coppers-mom said:


> I had to come back and look at Molly again.
> Terra - you and she are in my thoughts and prayers. She is such a lovely girl.:smooch:


Thank you. I am up waiting for the vets office to open.


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> I had to come back and look at Molly again.
> Terra - you and she are in my thoughts and prayers. She is such a lovely girl.:smooch:


Had to check for the eyelashes and feet after it was mentioned on the other thread and MY GOOOOOODNESS!!!!!

I don't know what was funnier...her eyelashes (we have an eyebrow issue where they grow in at intervals and are sometimes more "interesting looking" than other times) or Copper's Mom coming back again and again. I giggled out loud and woke up my girl from her afternoon nap! 

We vote for fuzzy feet! 

Thinking of you all.


----------



## coppers-mom

Bump from the Molly stalker again.:smooch:
she is soooooooo adorable.


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> Had to check for the eyelashes and feet after it was mentioned on the other thread and MY GOOOOOODNESS!!!!!
> 
> _I don't know what was funnier...her eyelashes (we have an eyebrow issue where they grow in at intervals and are sometimes more "interesting looking" than other times) or Copper's Mom coming back again and again._ I giggled out loud and woke up my girl from her afternoon nap!
> 
> We vote for fuzzy feet!
> 
> Thinking of you all.


I told you I'm a stalker. I just can't help myself. I need a Molly's anonymous group. Besides we might have new members who haven't seen this thread and that would be TRAGEDY.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Hahahaha thanks for bumping coppers-mom!  She looks like a Dr Seuss character (I mean that in a very good way!) like she belongs with Cindy Loo Who in Who-ville! Hahahahahahahaha    and I love how the advertisements on this thread for me are for eyelash products LOL!!!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

coppers-mom said:


> Bump from the Molly stalker again.:smooch:
> she is soooooooo adorable.


Molly told me to tell you, "She loves her Molly Stalker!"


----------



## coffeebean

Omg those are some insanely long lashes.

And those fuzzy feet! So, so cute. Thank you coopers_mom for bumping XD


----------



## attagirl

OK these are officially the best pictures on the forum. Thanks for the bump! I'd want to trim her feet too, but only on the bottom between the pads. 

She is adorable! Thank you for making my day!


----------



## goldhaven

I wish my dogs had feet like this. Then I wouldn't have to dust my floors. I think her feet and eye lashes are adorable.


----------



## coppers-mom

I just KNEW there were some people who had missed out on Molly's pics.
Besides, I needed my fix again.:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

Allan's Girl said:


> Molly told me to tell you, "She loves her Molly Stalker!"


The stalker strikes again.
I just get the biggest grin out of looking at Molly's pictures.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Allan's Girl

coppers-mom said:


> The stalker strikes again.
> I just get the biggest grin out of looking at Molly's pictures.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


We love you, Molly Stalker! Your posts on here always make me smile! thanks for that.:smooch:


----------



## mooselips

She must have seen that Brook Shield commercial for longer lashes.
Got the phone and called.........

Stop her from using the Latisse ointment!



(and applying it to her feet...lol)


----------



## Allan's Girl

mooselips said:


> She must have seen that Brook Shield commercial for longer lashes.
> Got the phone and called.........
> 
> Stop her from using the Latisse ointment!
> 
> 
> 
> (and applying it to her feet...lol)


Lol very good! It made me laugh.


----------



## coppers-mom

I do so love Molly and the many smiles this thread has given me.
Hugs to both of you today and hoping and praying for many more good days.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Those feet and lashes are ridiculous. We keep Tucker's trimmed. His paws are so cute trimmed, we have to keep them that way. But I certainly get that they are Molly.


----------



## AnnaJack

I'm going to go home tonight after work and look at both of my dogs eyelashes! I never took notice of them. 
Molly is absolutely beautiful! I wouldn't trim her little feet either if it doesn't bother her!


----------



## coppers-mom

Ah ha!
the molly stalker strikes again.
She's beautiful and I love, love, love those feet and eyelashes.

I remember in the early days with my Bassett mix that I kept thinking his feet looked funny..... it was because they were naked! My second rescue was Boomer and although his feet are no where near as lovely fuzzy as Molly's, they were pretty impressive too. I love and sure do miss those furry feet.

Hugs to you and Molly and wishes for more wonderful days together.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I thought of this thread a month ago when I happened to noticed Fiona's lashes one day. She had one eyelash on each eye that had grown to about an inch long or so.

But I looked last week and they are gone. Someone told me dogs shed eyelashes, is that true?


----------



## hubbub

I remembered this thread over the weekend as well  ...while I was trimming my girl's fuzzy feet - only the bottoms to help with traction. 

She's had a few long eyelashes over the years. I'm sure falling out is possible, but she's always rubbing and rolling on the carpet, grass, towels, etc, so I just assumed they broke off from all that rubbing.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thank you lovely Molly for all the smiles and laughs you gave me while we "knew" each other.

You are sorely missed and are and were greatly loved.

The Molly Stalker:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## cubbysan

Molly's eyelashes were priceless! RIP pretty girl.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for bumping this thread. It brought a smile to my face on a day of sadness.


----------



## dgmama

D'awwww. Love those wittle feet.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*for copper's-mom*

Well she doesn't have Molly's eyelashes, but Emma may have even fluffier slippers.


----------



## Baker

That is to cute


----------



## coppers-mom

I laughed out loud at these adorable feet!!!!!:smooch: I love them. How in the world do you get such lovely fuzzy feet? I posted a picture of my Boomer who had what I thought were furry feet, but he looks naked next to your girls.

I won't move so far into the cold north, but do you think they have snowshoes because of where they live?

Gorgeous, adorable feet for sure. I sure did have fun looking at Molly's feet for a couple of years and being her stalker. I miss her and I know you do too.

Thanks for the smiles and cute, cute pictures. You made my night.:wave:


----------



## Allan's Girl

coppers-mom said:


> I laughed out loud at these adorable feet!!!!!:smooch: I love them. How in the world do you get such lovely fuzzy feet? I posted a picture of my Boomer who had what I thought were furry feet, but he looks naked next to your girls.
> 
> I won't move so far into the cold north, but do you think they have snowshoes because of where they live?
> 
> Gorgeous, adorable feet for sure. I sure did have fun looking at Molly's feet for a couple of years and being her stalker. I miss her and I know you do too.
> 
> Thanks for the smiles and cute, cute pictures. You made my night.:wave:


Haha I know you miss being the Molly stalker. I miss her too, dearly! It's kind of odd. Emma has so many of Molly's traits. It's really kind of eerie.


----------



## Karen519

*Just love the pics*

I just love the pics of Molly's eyelashes and feet.
I have NEVER SEEN anything like it!
WOW!!
When you find out if it was the herbs, can you let us all know!!


----------

